# Another Great Item from Bill Hays



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

When Bill Hays was here for the MWST he gave me a very cool slingbow release. It's a back tension cam style release made from G10. It goes on the index finger and when you pull back you use the index and middle finger as well as the thumb, which controls the release. When you want to shoot just relax the thumb and the notch that holds the string (or the loop) drops down and the arrow is loosed.
It's a very intelligent, super efficient design that shoots great and makes pulling back heavy bands a breeze.
Thanks, Bill!!


----------



## M.F (Jul 10, 2014)

Thats awsome! what a nice gift. Shoot well and have fun


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

That's a real nice gift! Bill is a great guy. Enjoy!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I was there when he handed those to you. I love the look of that G10. Great quality.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

very nice design


----------

